# Insecticide KONTOS



## terky (Feb 10, 2012)

Anybody tried it?

I was battling root aphids during flower. Released a 3000 unit ladybug army and they pretty much wiped them out. Now I finished with flower and have spotted a couple aphids on my mothers.

I was going to get a systemic insecticide so I can hopefully not worry about pests anymore. I wanted to get Forbid but it only kills mites and white flies. I would use Azamax but I want more of a long term solution. Azamax would be good for flower.

Then I found Kontos. I found one piece of info saying not to use it on plants that will bear fruit in less than a year. Then I found another piece of info that said its Pre-Harvest Interval is 7 days. Anybody know for sure?

If Kontos is a no-go I will get Merit 75. But I would like a systemic, kills everything insecticide to use at the beginning of the cycle. Any recommendations?

EDIT: What about SNS 203? I have used some other products from these guys and was happy. It is much cheaper also. May buy it just to have.


----------



## mountain man (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wanna say...........    Remember you're smokin that ****.....


----------



## terky (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I am asking. 

Everything should be fine as long as one follows the directions.

I would bet that most of the fruits and vegetables I eat (not many) are sprayed with an insecticide at some point.

With any substance there should be a half life. A rate of decay that can be calculated and designed to be gone by harvest.

So, does anybody use anything other than Forbid, Azamax, Merit 75, SNS 203? I know that these are all great products but they do have their limitations. I might get all 4 of those to keep on the shelf if trouble arises. But I would like a systemic that lasts for 60 days to get me almost all the way through.

Here is the PDF I found for using Kontos on Greenhouse Lettuce. It is the one that says 7 day pre-harvest interval. It is manufactured by Bayer Crop Science and I believe this document was released by them. 

View attachment kontos label for gh lettuce 9 11.pdf


----------



## stevetberry (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been very fortnate to not have had pests yet but this post was put up yesterday.  From my understanding Kontos is the only contact, translaminar and systemic miticide on the market but it does not kill adults.  Usually the adults are the least destructive and the lifecycle of these pests is very short.  Hope this helps.

*Miticides and the Life Stages They Are Most Effective On *
*Miticides and the Life Stages of Two Spotted Spider Mites They Are Most
Effective On*
_By Dr. Raymond A. Cloyd
Kansas State University_


Twospotted spider mite, Tetranychus urticae is a major arthropod pest of many greenhousegrown crops feeding on over 300 plant species. Twospotted spider mite feeds within plant cells damaging the spongy mesophyll, palisade parenchyma, and chloroplasts, which reduces chlorophyll content and the plants ability to photosynthesize resulting in characteristic symptoms such as leaf bleaching, yellow stippling, and bronzing of leaves.
The primary means of maintaining twospotted spider mite populations below damaging levels, in greenhouses, is the use of commercially available miticides that either have contact or translaminar activity. Miticides with contact activity include acequinocyl (Shuttle), fenbutatin-oxide (ProMite), clofentezine (Ovation), hexythiazox (Hexygon), pyridaben (Sanmite), bifenazate (Floramite), and fenpyroximate (Akari).In general, these miticides
provide minimal residual activity once spray residues have dried.However, a number of miticides have translaminar activity, which mean that the material penetrates the leaf cuticle and the active ingredient resides within the leaf tissue including the spongy mesophyll and palisade parenchyma cells, resulting in a reservoir of active ingredient. This provides extended residual activity against twospotted spider mites even after spray residues have
dried. Twospotted spider mites feeding on the leaves, even after spray residues have dissipated, may ingest a lethal dose of the active ingredient. This may lead to a decrease in the number of miticide applications thus reducing worker exposure and minimizing the potential for spider mite populations developing resistance. Miticides registered for use in greenhouses that have translaminar activity include abamectin (Avid), chlorfenapyr (Pylon),spiromesifen (Judo), spirotetramat (Kontos), and etoxazole (TetraSan).

Table 1 presents all the miticides registered for use in greenhouses and the susceptible life stages of twospotted spider mite, the activity type (e.g., contact, translaminar, or systemic), and the mode of action of each miticide. This table may assist greenhouse producers in determining which life stage miticides are most effective on. For example, four miticides are active, as indicated on the label, on all the life stages (egg, larva, nymph, and adult) of
twospotted spider mite: acequinocyl (Shuttle), bifenazate (Floramite), fenpyroximate (Akari), and pyridaben (Sanmite). Three of these miticides (Shuttle, Akari, and Sanmite) are classified as mitochondria electron transport inhibitors or METIs. Four miticides are less active on twospotted spider mite adults: clofentezine (Ovation), etoxazole (TetraSan), hexythiazox (Hexygon), and spiromesifen (Judo). Finally, four miticides have both contact and translaminar properties: abamectin (Avid), chlorfenapyr (Pylon), etoxazole (TetraSan), spirotetramat (Kontos), and spiromesifen (Judo).

In order to effectively manage twospotted spider mite (or any mite pest) it is important that greenhouse producers identify the life stages that are affected by the currently available miticides. This will enhance the prospects of developing pesticide mixtures that make sense.

*TABLE 1. MITICIDES (ACTIVE INGREDIENT AND TRADE NAME), ACTIVITY TYPE, TWOSPOTTED
SPIDER MITE SUSCEPTIBLE LIFE STAGES, AND MODE OF ACTION.*







Certain insecticides stimulate mite reproduction. For example, spider mites exposed to carbaryl (Sevin) in the laboratory have been shown to reproduce faster than untreated populations. Carbaryl, some organophosphates, and some pyrethroids apparently also favor spider mites by increasing the level of nitrogen in leaves. Insecticides applied during hot weather usually appear to have the greatest effect, causing dramatic spider mite outbreaks within a few days. 

This was originally posted by Gauno at Cannetics​


----------



## kiksroks (Feb 10, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Just wanna say...........    Remember you're smokin that ****.....



Just wanted to second this. Whatever you do be careful, and be sure!


----------



## mountain man (Feb 12, 2012)

Look at the LD50. Half life, is NOT your worry Mate....


----------

